# Fishing out of Catawba



## mrahn1138 (Sep 28, 2007)

Fished around Gcan a few times last week Thursday 21-15-22 the water was dirty so fished some clean water much closer to the ramp w bandits 40-80 back. Caught fish but no big ones. Like to try to get out tomorrow. Anybody have any open ramp reports?


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Catawba launch was ice free today. Our private launch in the portage river was iced in today. Hoping the same tomorrow a.m. at catawba launch as we will be out there too. We also was out Thursday afternoon and fish the same area. We struck out in the dirty water like you but did very good once we found the cleaner water off the cliffs. We only seen one other boat. Had to be you. Black Lund here. Island Troller ch. 79


----------



## mrahn1138 (Sep 28, 2007)

island troller said:


> Catawba launch was ice free today. Our private launch in the portage river was iced in today. Hoping the same tomorrow a.m. at catawba launch as we will be out there too. We also was out Thursday afternoon and fish the same area. We struck out in the dirty water like you but did very good once we found the cleaner water off the cliffs. We only seen one other boat. Had to be you. Black Lund here. Island Troller ch. 79


We will b at the ramp somewhere around 11-11:30.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm launching now. Some soft slush at ramp but that's it. Lake is calm.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Go get em Al!


----------



## Tommy84 (Aug 15, 2017)

How about the Huron ramp? I’m sure mazuriks is iced in.


----------



## dieseltrux (Jul 13, 2012)

Been doin good between green and F can. Will b out tomorrow if anyone wants to work together.


----------



## hydrasportbill (Sep 11, 2012)

island troller said:


> I'm launching now. Some soft slush at ramp but that's it. Lake is calm.


did you guys have a good day??????


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Yes we did. Just got to spend some time to locate, but some good pockets around. They are west and north of catawba in decent numbers. I guess the walleyes are staging up for the ice fishermen.


----------



## toeknee (Jul 16, 2012)

Sounds like fun! Be out there tomorrow and Thursday. Be happy to work with others. Be safe fellas.


----------



## mrahn1138 (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for the intel, Island Troller. We got on fish right away and ended up w maybe a couple dozen. It was nice to have Scott out there too. Another boat in the area is always a plus this time of year. Wait and see what the weather does to us now. Thanks again, guys.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Yes I was glad when Scott came out and joined me. Was getting lonely out there. I did get permission to fish tomorrow a.m. again. Good meeting up today at Catawba.


----------



## dieseltrux (Jul 13, 2012)

We got ramp opened up for anybody wanting to get out


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

NEWS flash no ice this year! Fake news for those hard water people good luck and be safe.


----------



## nightranger (Oct 2, 2011)

i think we are done for a while,but yesterday was awesome. had my first three fish in 5 minutes.didn,t even have all my lines out.got to sort for a couple hours as i had 6 within the first 22 minutes. fastest limit ever.bad news is my boat trailer lights got the crap beat out of them and will have to replace one of them. lights still work,but lens broke going into icy ramp.thank god it wasn,t my transducers.great fishing with everyone yesterday.be safe and have a merry christmas everyone.blue/chrome bandits 40,50,and 60 back ruled the day.speed 1.5.catawba will be full of ice balls with the upcoming storm.i think i,m done for the year.


----------



## Alaskan20 (Feb 18, 2013)

I love fishing the west end this time of yr! We prolly handled 35 fish before 1130 as well. I’ll have to check my lights on the trailer. We did have to relaunch. We had ice chunks on the bunks holding the boat up 4-6”. Hopefully there was to damage. Most definitely my favorite time of yr to fish! Hopefully they weather changes and we can get back out in a couple weeks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Thankyou . I'm right behind you. I opened it yesterday. Appreciate it.
Island Troller
Ch. 79


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

I been fishing this area for 4 weeks now and it's been lonely off catawba. It's been awesome all December but the last two days was unreal. Yesterday was non stop double and triples with a couple quads. It was actually nice to have a handful of boats around, especially this time of year. I too have some trailer light issues from launching but not complaining.


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

Anyone vertical jig? Love to rip some blades staring at my Vex pre ice!


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

I did not see anyone jigging of the few boats around. But absolutely no reason that would not of been a good approach. It's the right time of year and the fish are there. I would love another chance out soon and try it.


----------



## timjweidner (Oct 26, 2021)

Well, stay tuned ... the channel 19 weather guy said we could see 50 degrees again before year end. 😊


----------



## toeknee (Jul 16, 2012)

Went out Wednesday and Thursday. We battled the ice a bit at the ramps both coming and going. One thing I never get used to is the sounds of ice being crushed under the boat. We had a great program running 30, 40, 50, 60, 70 on bandits 1.4 to 1.9. Easy to see where we were fishing from the ramp. Wednesday 30 back on blue chrome was lights out and Thursday it was lures with white in the mix. We left early on Thursday short of our limit but had to make it back to the ramp. Handled well over 50 fish on Wednesday. At times all lines were going off. We did have some short bites, many more than normal. They would be on for just a few seconds and then let go. I think the slower speeds allow for this? Merry Christmas!


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Toe knee, which launch did you go out of? Nice fish.


----------



## GalionLex (Oct 19, 2014)

Pretty sure that's Catawba. Looks like CIC in the background of 2nd pic. Congrats on two great days toeknee.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Yep, I believe you’re right.


----------



## toeknee (Jul 16, 2012)

GalionLex said:


> Pretty sure that's Catawba. Looks like CIC in the background of 2nd pic. Congrats on two great days toeknee.


Thanks Galionlex, it was much warmer than you’d think out there with the sun on you. Yes you’re correct on Catawba launch.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

nice tuna!


----------



## Alaskan20 (Feb 18, 2013)

Took a ride for port Clinton to Marblehead lighthouse. Ice as far as you could see… very surprised. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

